# $200. 40/41 Shelby in East Bay



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 27, 2018)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/d/american-flyer-vintage-tank/6758769434.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## island schwinn (Nov 27, 2018)

Picking it up tomorrow.


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 29, 2018)

What a crust monster. This will get serviced with new tires,grips,and a good used seat and ridden like I stole it.funny the offers of more money got shot down.the poor guys win another one.


----------



## Boris (Nov 29, 2018)

Sigh. Congratulations on a great buy!


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 20, 2018)

Some progress. No chrome left to polish.wheels will be done soon.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Dec 20, 2018)

Nice  pick up Brian, you made out good. Looking forward to see what you do with it!

Chris


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 17, 2019)

Finally had a couple days to work on it.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 17, 2019)

island schwinn said:


> Finally had a couple days to work on it.View attachment 934582
> 
> View attachment 934583
> 
> View attachment 934584



Nice work, I love crusty wheels with blackwalls.


----------



## spoker (Jan 17, 2019)

can i have the head lite?mine is missing the top!


----------



## vincev (Jan 17, 2019)

Nice CL find.you were lucky 1


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 6, 2019)

DONE


----------



## MrAustralia (Feb 7, 2019)

Absolutely Stonking!


----------

